# 10spd Front Derailleur cage width



## univox (Jun 14, 2006)

Is the cage slightly narrower on a 10spd FD compaired to a 9spd FD?

I put a FD-7800 on a 9spd bike and it performs nearly flawlessly except for slight rubbing in only 1 gear combination that happens to be smack in the middle of the transition point for trimming. Perhaps a 10spd chain would help eliminate this?


----------

